# Istvaan III



## slaine69

I've bee wanting to do this picture ever since I read Galaxy in flames, needless to say I nerded out on this one. hope you guys dig it, don't forget to enlarge there's plenty to see in there


----------



## Tawa

slaine69 said:


> I've bee wanting to do this picture ever since I read Galaxy in flames, needless to say I nerded out on this one. hope you guys dig it, don't forget to enlarge there's plenty to see in there


Awesome. :goodpost: :so_happy:


----------



## darkreever

The thing that manages to really strike me here is the symbol of Khorne on the shoulder guard and head of the two traitors at the bottom. Didn't the World Eaters not start worshiping the blood god until some point after Istvaan?

Other than that, looks very good slaine


----------



## slaine69

Tawa said:


> Awesome. :goodpost: :so_happy:


Cheers man



darkreever said:


> The thing that manages to really strike me here is the symbol of Khorne on the shoulder guard and head of the two traitors at the bottom. Didn't the World Eaters not start worshiping the blood god until some point after Istvaan?
> 
> Other than that, looks very good slaine


Ahh but that doesn't mean the influence wasn't there. I debated putting it in but after months of fighting, the world eaters would have acquired quite a lot of blood and trophies something that whether they realized it or not would have garnered the notice of the skull throne, the same as Lucius, He didn't know it but at the time he was in Slaaneshs' thrall, whose to say that the flayed skin of a brother astartes would not have inspired the Mark of khorn for this soldier.


----------



## DeathJester921

Amazing work man. Amazing work


----------



## mal310

Fantastic work again Slaine. So much detail, love the Titan.


----------



## darkreever

slaine69 said:


> Ahh but that doesn't mean the influence wasn't there.


Bear in mind that there is a difference between being under a chaos gods thrall and wearing their mark. That the World Eaters might be acting in manner favoured by Khorne, or the Emperor's Children to Slaanesh, is not question to me. 

Though if those very symbols had deeper roots within their respective legions, or were introduced in things like the lodges or by the Word Bearers, I could see that.


----------



## Haskanael

darkreever said:


> Bear in mind that there is a difference between being under a chaos gods thrall and wearing their mark. That the World Eaters might be acting in manner favoured by Khorne, or the Emperor's Children to Slaanesh, is not question to me.
> 
> Though if those very symbols had deeper roots within their respective legions, or were introduced in things like the lodges or by the Word Bearers, I could see that.


there was mention of the legion already starting to use and portray certain arcane symbols without knowing the actual meaning of them, like horus new throne room.


----------



## Jacobite

I'm with D about the Khorne symbols however that doesn't change the fact that the image is fucking AMAZING. Great work. Have some rep.


----------



## slaine69

DeathJester921 said:


> Amazing work man. Amazing work


Cheers Dude



mal310 said:


> Fantastic work again Slaine. So much detail, love the Titan.


Thanks man, The Dies Irae deserved a starring role for this pic I think.



darkreever said:


> Bear in mind that there is a difference between being under a chaos gods thrall and wearing their mark. That the World Eaters might be acting in manner favoured by Khorne, or the Emperor's Children to Slaanesh, is not question to me.
> 
> Though if those very symbols had deeper roots within their respective legions, or were introduced in things like the lodges or by the Word Bearers, I could see that.


True! though there were world eaters on the Vengeful Spirit when the Primarchs met and if you remember the walls were adorned with banners and stuff bearing strange symbols, I always took that to mean they were chaos symbols, maybe one of the chav-ier world eaters nicked one and brought it back to his mates for a gander. 



Haskanael said:


> there was mention of the legion already starting to use and portray certain arcane symbols without knowing the actual meaning of them, like horus new throne room.


Thats the ticket, if nothing else there would have been some exposure to the symbol from that.



Jacobite said:


> I'm with D about the Khorne symbols however that doesn't change the fact that the image is fucking AMAZING. Great work. Have some rep.


thanks man glad you like the pic, now to riposte, I don't see how the symbol being inspired is that much of a stretch, the precident is Garro dreaming of the Nurgle Symbol before the death guard even got to Istvaan.


----------

